
Ask HN: Best Read on HTTP Cookies? - dedalus
Are there any articles or books that you guys recommend I go through to learn about implementation details of how cookies are done in the real world?<p>The only meaty material I found is the RFCs
======
_RPM
You can read the source code for the major open source browsers (Chromium,
Firefox). I'm not sure if you mean the implementation of cookies or the
application of them.

